# تقنية ofdma



## omaransary (25 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

أرجوا من الأخوة المهندسين شرح بالعربي أو بالانقليزي لتقنية ofdma​


----------



## Ahmed AlSharif (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه التقنية ليست بجديدة ولكن أصبح لها وجود قوي في أجيال الإتصالات اللاسلكية وخاصة في الجيل الرابع ومابعده

الفكرة هي: 
تقسيم available BW to narrowband frequency وبهذه الطريقة تم تقليل multipath fading 

example:
available BW=10MHz
subcarrier freq.(narrowband=15KHZ

هذا يعني أن عدد subcarriers in this system= 10MHZ/15KHz=666

ويحدد للمستخدم أكثر من subcarriers لنقل بياناته

هذا بشكل مختصر
أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع جيد وبه العديد من المشاركات والشروحات على النت

http://engineermahmoud.blogspot.com/2011/08/orthogonal-frequency-division.html


----------



## tripoliguy (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك على الشرح البسيط


----------



## omaransary (17 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

